# Competition



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A competition with a Russian Vostok watch as a prize









Seeing as Google just about rules out any written questions the competition is photo based, some mine some lifted from the net.

The winner of the watch may keep the watch or offer it as a prize in a future competition, but please do not sell it unless the money is donated to charity.

*Question 1*

Which major US Navy ship is being signalled in the Gulf 2001?










*Question 2*

Which river is in this photograph?










*Question 3*

Who is this footballer?










*Question 4*

What and where is this?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

*Question 5*

Who is this?










*Question 6*

Where and what is this?










Answers to be posted on the forum and not sent by PM and E-Mail, my decision is final, I will announce the winner when I feel like it or if someone gets 100%


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Easy!

1, USS John Wayne.

2, Can't see a river for the life of me., so it's probably the Churnet.

3, Dennis Waterman.

4, Fenton Marl Hole.

5, David Lloyd George.

6, Blackpool Tower.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

1) I Haven`t a clue.

2) I Haven`t a clue.

3) I Haven`t a clue.

4) I Haven`t a clue.

5) I Haven`t a clue.

6) I Haven`t a clue.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Is 4) Jodie Marsh?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stan said:


> 3, Dennis Waterman.


That's my guess, so must be right


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

After all this there is a Vostok on offer?


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

They're tricky, I have to say, I really haven't a clue! (Can I join the club now mac!?







)

BTW, thankyou for the competition John, it's very kind of you.







I just wish I knew the answers!

A.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

In keeping with the traditions of the club i deny knowledge of anything...and everything


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Blimey,i now know where i stand in the intelect department on this forum







,Mach another membership application for the i havent a clue club please


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

MarkF said:


> After all this there is a Vostok on offer?


Why you criticise? Is good offer. In KGB we say 'Give answers, keep fingernails'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Come on guys it's not so bad! With the exception of Question 1 which is the hardest (and of you like a kind of tie-breaker) there are two unrelated themes in the other questions grouped into 2, 4, 5 and 3, 6.

Stan a good effort


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

5. Dr Livingstone I presume?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

2. I can't see a river but guess the Nile

4. Is it Lake Tritiva in Madagascar?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> They're tricky, I have to say, I really haven't a clue! (Can I join the club now mac!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thorpey69 said:


> Blimey,i now know where i stand in the intelect department on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard guys, just add the club`s details to your signature


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> Stan a good effort


Thanks John, "he who dares wins, Rodney".

But, not in this case.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

1. USS Enterprise

2. Zambesi

3. No idea

4. Lake Tritiva, Madagascar

5. David Livingstone

6. No idea


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Question 1) USS Enterprise aircraft carrier (I can't think of any other US capital ship now that the USS Missouri has become a memorial).

Question 2) The river Limpopo

Question 3) David Armstrong (but what do I know about football - not much







)

Question 4) Don't know - but Simons answer









Question 5) Cecil Rhodes

Qusetion 6) The Middlesborough Transporter Bridge


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> 1. USS Enterprise
> 
> 2. Zambesi
> 
> ...


Good effort

1. warm

2. very warm

4. Inspired guess but wrong, but there is a connection between Tritiva and the hole in the picture.

5. Not Livingstone, but right continent.

I can't beleive that nobody has got 3 and 6









At the moment you have taken over the lead from Stan for effort


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Bladerunner said:


> Question 1) USS Enterprise aircraft carrier (I can't think of any other US capital ship now that the USS Missouri has become a memorial).
> 
> Question 2) The river Limpopo
> 
> ...


Even better effort







you are in the lead









No more clues now


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

I think I can help on the 2, 4 & 5 theme - which I think is diamonds

2) If not the Limpopo ... the Orange or the Fish?

4) "The big hole" at Kimberley in South Africa

5) Cecil Rhodes

Should I declare the fact that I have worked in South Africa as a Geologist?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My brain hurts! all this for a Boctok?









I would answer this all correctly - but I'm off on holidays Thursday, and there'll be no-one here to collect the post!









(That's my story and I'm sticking to it







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jules said:


> I think I can help on the 2, 4 & 5 theme - which I think is diamonds
> 
> 2) If not the Limpopo ... the Orange or the Fish?
> 
> ...


The theme isn't diamonds, but diamonds form part of it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

iirc You posted that river picture before (although I may be wrong as the picture isn't on the server anymore, was it really that long ago?) 



JoT said:


> The Shashi River, marks the western boundary of Zimbabwe, water does flow under the sand, every few years the river comes down in a huge torent, sadly I never saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The footballer is John Hickton (at Boro 1966-78)

according to wikipedia



> Hickton was a goalscoring legend at Middlesbrough where he scored 192 goals in 10 years at the club, making 400 appearances


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I would say the structure is the Middlesboro' transporter bridge too before Neil, Neville and Oz took it to America


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep I agree it's Cecil Rhodes too, and the Kimberly big hole, and the ship being the USS Enterprise



> On 11 September 2001, Enterprise was just beginning her voyage home from the Arabian Gulf. Watching a U.S. morning news show live, although locally in the early evening, the crew saw the terrorist attacks by the al Qaeda terrorist network against New York's World Trade Center and on the Pentagon. Immediately, Enterprise turned around and headed back to the waters off Southwest Asia. On 7 October 2001, the U.S. launched air attacks against al Qaeda terrorist training camps and Taliban military installations in Afghanistan. The carefully-targeted actions were designed to disrupt the use of Afghanistan as a base for terrorist operations and to attack the military capability of the Taliban regime.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

5 out of 6 PG







That's near enough







send me your address

The link between 2, 4 and 5 is clearly Cecil Rhodes; two landmarks in his life, the Shashi River where his "British South African Police" crossed into Matabeleland to start the colonisation of what was to become Southern Rhodesia. The other landmark is the Kimberley Mine "The Big Hole" at Kimberley one of the mines where Rhodes made his millions.

The link for 3 and 6 is Middlesbrough and I am impressed you remember John Hickton! The transporter bridge I thought was quite easy









You got number 1 wrong, my son was signalling USS Constellation, a venerable but formidable old carrier laid down, I think, in 1957 and decommissioned in late 2003.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Bugger, missed this one, nightshift!

Good comp' John, &great photo of your laddie 

My question is, have either of these two been seen in the same room???


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Bugger, missed this one, nightshift!
> 
> Good comp' John, &great photo of your laddie
> 
> My question is, have either of these two been seen in the same room???


Bloody Hell ..... that's uncanny


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Who the hell is that!!??

The guy on the top pic has finer hair, but is much better looking!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff I am quite unnerved by the whole thing ..... Hickton .... Griff ..... Griff ..... Hickton ?????









Anyway PG you won the competition not 100% but near enough, send me your address


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done PG


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

It gets worse! Come on Griff, admit it, it's you! It must have been that 'red' strip that attracted you


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just shows you I am ageing much better than he is!!!


----------

